# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET MVC >  خطای HTTP Error 403.14 - Forbidden در iis7

## reuonis

سلام
من این مشکل رو روی ورژن های iis 7.5 داشتم که با روش های زیر حل می شد:

در cmd به این مسیر بروید :
 %windir%\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319 and run
 سپس این دستور را اجرا کنید:
aspnet_regiis -ir

اگر باز هم این ارور دیده شد، در IIS7.5 آپدیت مایکروسافت انجام شود.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/980368

حالا من دقیقا همین مشکل رو در iis7 در ویندوز 2008 (r2 نیست) دارم و از همه روش های بالا استفاده کردم ولی نشد.

آیا راهی برای حل این مشکل هست؟

----------


## reuonis

بالاخره خودم مشکل رو پیدا کردم. باید توی فایل web.config این تغییرات رو بدید:


<system.webServer>
   <modules runAllManagedModulesForAllRequests="true"/>
 </system.webServer>
<configuration>
 ...
 <location path="content">
  <system.web>
   <authorization>
    <allow users="?" />
   </authorization>
  </system.web>
 </location>
 
 <location path="scripts">
  <system.web>
   <authorization>
    <allow users="?" />
   </authorization>
  </system.web>
 </location>
 ...
</configuration>

در ضمن حتما بعد از aspnet_regiis –iru باید iis  رو ریستارت کنید.

موفق باشید

----------

